
Yahoo stock soars on new buzz of Microsoft deal - nreece
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/business/international-business/Yahoo-stock-soars-on-new-buzz-of-Microsoft-deal/articleshow/10251171.cms
======
TallTalesOrTrue
Here we go again. Last time we saw a similar headline, it did not end well for
either comany. Hope the rumor dies away soon.

